# Making Big $$ On Dogs



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I've read a few negative comments on here lately and 2 weeks ago had someone make a flat out ruuuuuuuuuuuuuude  comment about someone I train with about being "out to make money" basically on doing the dog stuff.

Of course there is something wrong with being "into" dogs for the money and sacrificing the well being of the dogs. Doing things unethically, etc. But is there really that much of a stigma attached to making a good living off of being in the dog world? 

While being in the horse (and now dog world) I've certainly encountered my share of borderline (or flat out) ethics issues that make a person all about the mighty $$ and other else. But I think very few people out there really truly have the gift to be a great people instructor AND dog instructor. And if you are one of them and want to make a great career out of it, then good for you!

And where do you draw the line on what you think is OK? I personally have no issue with said trainer being paid to train and title someone's dog for them. Yeah, I agree that the person doing the paying doesn't really have my respect. But there is nothing wrong, IMO, on the trainer's side. However, some people really take issue to people accepting money to train and title someone's dog.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I guess coming from the horse world it's no big deal to have someone train and show my dog, especially since I was unable to train my dog last year, I chose to devote my time to my terminal mother and was her caretaker this last year of her life, as much as I love my dog it was a no-brainer for me, my Mother deserved no less, thankfully Julie his breeder came forward to assist me and made my life so much easier for me, my dog got the love, attention and training he deserved, and the time I was able to devote to my Mother was priceless, no regrets what's so ever. I always have sent my horses to the best trainers to train and show, I've always enjoyed seeing them compete, and am looking forward to competing again with my dog when he returns. I don't see why people would take offense to a person paying for training, sometimes life gets in the way and no matter what we may have intended, life has a way of getting in the way, if someone would only train and title their dog themselves, than that's fine, but it's certainly no more right or wrong than having someone else do it for you, some people don't have all the time in the world to do it, everyone has their own goals, I don't get this heavy handed judgemental mentality that only one way is the correct way, it's so ridiculous. Live and let live, to each his own, this isn't even an issue in the horse world where FAR more money is involved.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey if I could make working with dogs pay the bills, I sure as heck would do it! 

My trainer doesn't really make any money off club training with what he charges us, but he does run his own dog training/boarding business outside of the club. He trains police k9s, pets,..... I really don't see how whether they make a living, or even a lot of money, from training or breeding dogs really is a factor? If he's a good trainer, he's a good trainer. If he's ethical and people are willing to pay him for his time and expertise......what's the problem? 

I make my living sticking needles into people, so I have no room to judge


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I personally think live and let live too...but I want to be the one training and titling my dog.
That is why I bought him, it wasn't about anything other than having a dog to work with and learn from. I put money into private training and pay to train(my club is not an annual type membership fee, it is a monthly charge regardless if I show up or not)
I support my trainers, but I want to be the one handling my dog. If they make $$ to help me learn, so be it. They do go to seminars, and bring back their knowledge to help me. But they aren't living off the profits of their help in training others, they may break even with travel, showing and keeping their dogs. 
If I had a 3 on my dog by age two, I want to be sure that the foundation is solid and the dog will be able to do the 3 trial when he is 3,4,5...and get decent scores in all phases(and better scores as the dog ages).
I am not planning on studding out my dog of course, and I'm sure that plays into the pay to send out for titles/is there any other reason?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't see anything wrong with making
a profit from dogs as long as it's ethical.
breeders don't give dogs away, trainers 
don't train for free, you can't board for free,
group classes aren't free, going to the Vet isn't free,
going to the rescue isn't free and so on.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There is big money in holding seminars and it isn't just with the 'sport' crowd.
Private lessons...within the general pet population. I'll link this trainer and this is in an economic area that isn't as bad as the rest of the nation. I do believe she is extremely busy too.
http://www.tiptoptails.com/servicesfees.html


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

It does not matter to me if someone either makes money training dogs or breeding dogs-don't think either is a bad thing. As someone who went to seminars I enjoyed them and it was worth paying money for


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And I bet it was worth every cent? If I go to a seminar, I am never disappointed...it is the ones I am not invited to or miss that are my regret. 
This weekend is one(training) that is with my former trainer friend, but I'll miss it with regret. I'd love to jump down there after church! BUT, I'm not part of that 'group'...


----------



## Hrachia (Dec 10, 2011)

At the end of the no matter what you do you got to pay your bills, and put food on the table for yourself and your family. So if you do what you love doing, and make a living out of it. The more power to you. I have seen countless trainers donate money they make from training to shelters and rescues to support as well. Its not a bad thing.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

If anything I have more of an issue with the people who are really just good at marketing themselves and are pretty clueless at the end of the day than the big time sport or working people..............

It bugs me a lot that people can esentially rope cluelss people in so easily. But the clueless people are at fault. To me, however, the trainers that overinflate their abilities or credentials to fit to how they market is enfuriating. I can think of several people in my area.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I really enjoy the classes I am taking-think you can learn from a lot of different sources-it doesn't really always have to be the instructor or a big time sport or working person and it matters to me if I am enjoying it or not


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> Of course there is something wrong with being "into" dogs for the money and sacrificing the well being of the dogs. Doing things unethically, etc. But is there really that much of a stigma attached to making a good living off of being in the dog world?


I do. I'm a groomer. I hope there is nothing wrong with that.



> Yeah, I agree that the person doing the paying doesn't really have my respect.


Why? 

As discussed in another thread, SchH is a huge commitment that some of us are unable to make. As was said, you have to either do it all or not at all--but then, wait, there's another option, and that is to pay someone to title your dog for you. I have a hard time seeing a problem with that in certain scenarios. I understand that from a breeding standpoint, if you send all your dogs off to be titled, you never get to learn about your dogs true temperament and workability, and so how can you make good training decisions?

But here's one case. Let's say my breeder really wants to use my bitch for breeding. She's passed all health tests but needs to be titled. I am not in a position to title her myself, and neither is the breeder as she is working with three other dogs at the moment. Is there anything wrong with paying a good, respected, trustworthy trainer to title her?


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

This is America (well for most of us it is). If you have a marketable skill and can use it to makes ends meet, then more power to you. Just don't do anything shady, and I'm gravy...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> There is big money in holding seminars and it isn't just with the 'sport' crowd.
> Private lessons...within the general pet population. I'll link this trainer and this is in an economic area that isn't as bad as the rest of the nation. I do believe she is extremely busy too.
> TipTopTails Dog Training


 

More than reasonable prices in my opinion.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I really do not care what other people do, either the dog owners or the trainers. I have my own standards and I won't even let someone else handle my dog in front of me let alone pay someone to train *my* dog but heck I've had people at work offer to pay me to help them and their dog with this or that (I don't do it). I'm happy to pay to take the training classes I enjoy or pay my helpers for their time, equipment, and gas/travel. Some seminar prices I've seen I find outrageous but if people want to pay that, what's it to me? And as for the trainers and those giving seminars....they've got to eat too. Heck I don't even care if decent breeders are making money. If I want a certain "product" (dog) or "service" (training opportunity) I will pay what I think it is worth and if I don't think it's worth it, I'll move on, not sit here and badmouth them. When it gets to me is when I *know* someone is not providing the product or service they advertise, in those cases it bugs me even if these people were giving away dogs or training for free.

Getting back to the training/titling...again that is based on one's own purpose for the dog. I train because I learn more about myself and my dogs through the training process. I aspire to be a better trainer and handler, not just to own dogs that have titles. The actual title itself tells me very little about dogs. If someone just wants the title so they can say they have it or can "prove" their dog got it or want to breed or whatever....then I guess it makes sense that spending the time training their own dog is of little priority. You can send your dog overseas and get it titled quick for a lot cheaper than I spend taking two years to lay a foundation, train, and title my dogs myself.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with trainers being paid to title other's dogs.. I would never do it, nor pay for my dog to be titled by someone else- But as long as it's humane I don't care what others do. I see no difference between that and dog groomers (my mom) and boarders (myself & my mom) 

I think when the dogs are suffering because of the desire for more money, then there's a problem.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDElsa said:


> But the clueless people are at fault.


Why? It's not their fault that they don't know any better, that they trusted someone to be what they say they are and to know what they say they know. 

None of us are born knowing anything about dog behavior and training and we all learn somehow. If we're lucky we learn from someone who is skilled and experienced rather than being taken by someone who is unethical, but a certain amount of that is going to be luck and access. If you're in an area where there are lots of choices you have a better chance at finding someone good to work with. If not, you may find out the hard way. And shame on those who are out to exploit people who are trying to do the right thing by training their dog but don't know enough yet to tell a good trainer from a bad one. It really irks me when people are so quick to blame the victim instead of the perpetrator. :angryfire:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess I also wonder how you judge someone as being clueless?


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> None of us are born knowing anything about dog behavior and training and we all learn somehow. If we're lucky we learn from someone who is skilled and experienced rather than being taken by someone who is unethical, but a certain amount of that is going to be luck and access.


I really agree with this. There are so many different types of trainers and methods, it's hard to tell without firsthand knowledge who to trust, and what approach is going to be best for your dog and your living situation. Unfortunately, unscrupulous trainers exist, and some people learn the hard way about what's worth the money, and what isn't. But what's the alternative? Not to try?


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

BR870 said:


> This is America (well for most of us it is). If you have a marketable skill and can use it to makes ends meet, then more power to you. Just don't do anything shady, and I'm gravy...


 
HAHA. That reminds me of a write up in our local paper about a couple of teens that have started a HUGE money making business around here.

They offer to pick up your dog's poo in your yard.:laugh:

I guess it was so popular that they have now expanded their business.

I read some of the comments to the article....people were really bashing the owners for actually paying someone else to pick up their dog's poop.

I was shocked. Shocked that people are mad at what other people spend THEIR OWN money on.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Exactly, that is capitalism at it's finest, I have paid to have my horse manure picked up, I work long hours and would rather spend the time I have doing other things, now that I am down to just 4 horses I do it myself, but I'm thankful I can pay to have it done if needed.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Money it's self isn't bad. It's the things people do to get it that can be bad. As long as you are doing everything legally and ethically, I have no problem with people making money off of dogs, horses ect...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you might be able to scrape by and make a living from working in the canine or equine field. But I don't think you'd be able to make big $$s.


----------

